# things that annoy you on the water...



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a little list, which I'm sure will grow into a big list.

People that say "10-4" on the VHF... this isn't the freakin Dukes of Hazard. Say "Roger"... 

Also people that say "over and out," it's kind of redundant. Say "over" at the end of each transmission, and "out" at the end of the conversation.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

retarded headboat traffic over the vhf, mostly when fishing around the edge.I get it your out there all day ferrying tourists but good lord we don't all need to hear what you did last night. At least tell me what your catching..


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

John, being that it's raining here and there is nothing better to do at this time, I'll try answer your post so that you do not get annoyed in the future.

10-4 is a legitimate acknowledgment. "Ten four — I understand; ok; all right".

"Over" and "Out" is not redundant. Very different communications.
"Over — I have finished talking and I am listening for your reply. Short for "Over to you." (not used in aviation)."
"Out — I have finished talking to you and do not expect a reply. (not used in aviation)"

So, if you have just asked me a question which requires an answer of acknowledgement and nothing more; I will say, "10-4, over and out" I have just acknowledged your question, turned the air back to you, and I am signed off. You should respond in kind simply by saying, "Out" which is your indication of signing off. 

Redundency would be; like, "10-4, I roger that" or "Roger Wilco".

:thumbsupo you copy? Over.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

fishn4real said:


> John, being that it's raining here and there is nothing better to do at this time, I'll try answer your post so that you do not get annoyed in the future.
> 
> 10-4 is a legitimate acknowledgment. "Ten four &#151; I understand; ok; all right".
> 
> ...


Roger that. Out.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

jetskies and dumb asses on the boat ramp that have no Etiquette.


Basnbud


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Jet skis, para sailers, dolphins, trash...........I could write a book!


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

People who harm manta rays. Id like to spear them.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Millitary teaches you to NEVER Say "Over and Out" as was mentioned before, over = back to you, out means I need no more transmission.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

CCC said:


> Millitary teaches you to NEVER Say "Over and Out" as was mentioned before, over = back to you, out means I need no more transmission.


Yep, that's pretty much what I was getting at. 

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, isn't "10-4" only used for CB talk? I've never heard a Coastguard or any major maritime company use "10-4", always "Roger".

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

John B. said:


> Yep, that's pretty much what I was getting at.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, isn't "10-4" only used for CB talk? I've never heard a Coastguard or any major maritime company use "10-4", always "Roger".
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


LEO's use it also.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm going 10-100


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

10-4 sounds better.


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

john b. said:


> yep, that's pretty much what i was getting at.
> 
> Someone correct me if i'm wrong, isn't "10-4" only used for cb talk? I've never heard a coastguard or any major maritime company use "10-4", always "roger".
> 
> Sent from my lg g2x using forum runner


 10-4


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

just to clarify.....from 30+ yrs of usage....

10 codes were not for vhf comms, they were designed for police usage and adapted by cb users back when and sensationalized in tv/movies

roger and wilco however, are both acceptable terms for vhf/uhf comms and listed in the pilot/controller glossary and applicable instructions and can be used together with the specific definitions meaning.....roger - acknowledgement that I have heard your last transmission and wilco - I will comply with your request/directions or instruction.

bored here too, sitting in the tower and waiting to close the airfield and go home.....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

All those experts out there that forget the fact they were once beginners as well--that annoys me both on land and sea.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Orion45 said:


> I'm going 10-100


No joke?!? What's you're 20?? :thumbup:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Prince Caspian said:


> No joke?!? What's you're 20?? :thumbup:


That's a 10-35 to your last. 

10-24


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> All those experts out there that forget the fact they were once beginners as well--that annoys me both on land and sea.


We're only keyboard experts, and only because we are bored.


What really irritates me more than anything on the water: I'm sitting/fishing minding my own business, maybe catching a few, and another boat pulls up right against you - within spitting distance. It's a freaking big body of water, go the f#$^^%W away. I would never, never do that to another boat even if they were hauling them in left and right and I cant catch crap (sorry CCC). It's an invasion, kinda like someone standing too close to you when they are talking to you. BACK  OFF ! Dang, I get hot just thinking about it.
Oh, it's OK if I know you, and in that case you're not the  that I thought you were.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*Channel cats*

People who fish between (BREAK) the red and green buoys. (OVER)


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Appears we're all bored. 

Anyone got any good pier vs boat stories???

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> Appears we're all bored.
> 
> Anyone got any good pier vs boat stories???
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Lol!!


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I agree with the thing about people boating up to you when your fishing. I was fishing the 3MB a couple weeks ago, and all of a sudden a boat pulls up to the right of me, within 100 feet, and then one pulls up on the left of me, within a 100 feet. and both drop anchor. the guy on the right of me could of cast and hit the boat on the left of me.

people that don't use a lot of common sense, at the ramp, and on the water. realizing that sometimes, letting someone go ahead of you, will make the day easier. I was waiting my turn to retrive at the swamp house a few weeks ago, there were several boats ahead of me, and a lone guy on a very large center console, I let him go ahead of me, and by the look on his face you would of thought I gave him 100 bucks. why did I? because that is a very narrow area to be running that side of boat, my little 18ft can zip in and out of there. once he was off the water, the other ramp could be used, because he wasn't blocking all the other small boats anymore


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

10 codes was used by police, fire, and ems. Most places have gotten away from 10 codes. We are not allowed to use it at my station. 10 codes sounds better than anything with roger in it.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Anything over 1-2 ft seas kinda annoys me.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

John B. said:


> Appears we're all bored.
> 
> Anyone got any good pier vs boat stories???
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Navigated right at 500 yds from the tip of the pier today and didn't get bombed with jigs.

BT actually was the captain today and was testing a prior thread about casting distance, but no takers!

Jimmy


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

fishn4real said:


> We're only keyboard experts, and only because we are bored.
> 
> 
> What really irritates me more than anything on the water: I'm sitting/fishing minding my own business, maybe catching a few, and another boat pulls up right against you - within spitting distance. It's a freaking big body of water, go the f#$^^%W away. I would never, never do that to another boat even if they were hauling them in left and right and I cant catch crap (sorry CCC). It's an invasion, kinda like someone standing too close to you when they are talking to you. BACK  OFF ! Dang, I get hot just thinking about it.
> Oh, it's OK if I know you, and in that case you're not the  that I thought you were.


 
Man this happened to me two years ago when we drug the boat to Panama City. We spent all day looking for some structure away from other boats and finally found something. Wife and I both caught one snapper and were all excited to finally be catching some fish and a dive boat pulls up within talking distance and 4 scuba divers jumped out and dove right under our boat. I'm not kidding. One popped up and told me to be careful cuz I might get hung where my bait was right then. I was like wtf. We ended up pulling anchor after that.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Escambia county fire and rescue still use 10 codes. I was listening to the scanner last night and lots of 10 codes being used.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

Rental pontoons and jet skis annoy me! And scare me! Those people are crazy

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

My wife calling or texting me


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> My wife calling or texting me


 
I think we can all agree on that one.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Breeze said:


> Escambia county fire and rescue still use 10 codes. I was listening to the scanner last night and lots of 10 codes being used.


ECFR doesn't use 10 codes, I think EMS still does and I know SO still does. 10-4 and 10-18 are the only ones I can think of being used regularly. They still dispatch a few Alert codes for some calls but everything is supposed to be plain English.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Hopin4aboat said:


> ECFR doesn't use 10 codes, I think EMS still does and I know SO still does. 10-4 and 10-18 are the only ones I can think of being used regularly. They still dispatch a few Alert codes for some calls but everything is supposed to be plain English.


They were using them last night. Not using them for everything but there was definately quite a bit of 10 codes going on.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Years ago I had a somewhat hard time transitioning from Naval Aviation to Commercial Aviation.
If a Navy controller said :
" AF 21...Descend and maintain 3000 feet, turn left to 300 degrees, you are cleared for the last portion of the TACAN 26R approach"

The response was "AF 21"... which meant I heard and will comply. (Wilco)

In commercial aviation I am required to repeat the entire clearance. Better I think. But I was younger and better in my Navy days.

Jim


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Not on the water but over it on the bridges. People leaving their trash. Also folks catching hardhead catfish/small stingrays and just leaving them to die on the bridge is just irresponsible.


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

When speedboats come flying past you while you're fishing at 45+ mph kicking a 4+ ft wake, but they are within 15 ft of your boat


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

How much did that cost?
How fast can you go?
How much fuel does it hold?
Weather guessers too.
++ all the other comments.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

So it irrtates folks when 10 codes are used, I cringe when I hear folks say roger/wilco/over/out....just how you come up I reckon....

During times of tragedy (hurricane clean up) LEO from all over help other agencies. When I was over in MS assisting Montgomery CO, they handed out a code/signal sheet but common language was to be used. I wish I would have saved the sheet because they actually had a code/signal fer a UFO.....Funny crap!!! I thought maybe Gulf Breeze PD but never really heard about UFO's in MS. Maybe a few drunk casino patrons have seen a few.

As fer other irratating stuff.....trash, folks that prepare the boat in the middle of the ramp blocking other folks from loading/unloading, and plainly to consolidate em all-----folks w/ no common sense or respect fer anything!!!


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

When people take up both sides of the 2 lane ramps at shoreline. The other day there was a single jet ski trailer dead in the middle and it took him 15 min to get it on the trailer. Also when people try to walk the boat onto a trailer with ropes, just drive the boat on the trailer!! It's sooooo much easier.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> My wife calling or texting me


Yeah anyone that calls me that knows I'm fishing! Its always the worst possible time.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Tyler Massey said:


> When people take up both sides of the 2 lane ramps at shoreline. The other day there was a single jet ski trailer dead in the middle and it took him 15 min to get it on the trailer. Also when people try to walk the boat onto a trailer with ropes, just drive the boat on the trailer!! It's sooooo much easier.


Yeah walking the boat on the trailer is very annoying!


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Rental pontoons and waverunners, parasail boats, trash in the water, ignorant fisherman, ignorant big boat captains, jackasses at the ramp and the worse is the sun going down to end a fantastic day on the water.


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

Coast Guard and FWC checks on the water. :yes:
Fishing boats with a trail of floating dead snapper. _Vent your fish!_
People who hook turtles when fishing for cobia.
Trash in the water.
Smoky two-cycle motors running next to me at the marina.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

When it's time to reel in and head for the hill! All the other things I can get past.:thumbup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

lastcast said:


> When it's time to reel in and head for the hill! All the other things I can get past.:thumbup:


 
Skip we share this one!!!!!

Another one of mine is to see someone try to prop a rod up in the corner or lay it down when There are 34 rodholders in the boat. I friggin lose it!!!!:yes: 

Probably because I am the one who pay's for the rods,..maybe????


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

sniperpeeps said:


> My wife calling or texting me


Don't have to worry about this one, sometime I have to double check my man card because I wonder if my wife is not into it more than I am, and I freaking love doing anything with my boat! Guess I am lucky that way :thumbup:


----------



## loonarchick (Jan 11, 2013)

People who are fishing way too close, talking way too loud. 
Folks who block an entire channel with a dozen bream poles. 
Trash!!! (At Mystic Springs last Sunday it looked like some jerk dumped his entire cooler full of empty beer cans in the river)
Jet skiers up river. Is it more fun to slalom around bass fishermen and watch them go wide stance to avoid a swim?!
The ramp hogs, coming or going. And the folks they hand the rope to while they go get the trailer if that person doesn't know how to keep the boat under control. My boyfriend used to read the wind and water and warn me which way it would drift so I wasn't "that girl"!
Thunderstorms


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

People, birds, pinfish, and wind.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

People who are just plain morons. Yesterday I had some guy in his deck boat decide of the whole 3mb, right next to me was the best place to go under the bridge just off plane making the biggest wake possible. 
I didn't know that a deck boat could make awake that big Iit caused my anchor to pull and threw me within inches of the bridge before I got the boat started


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Pain in the rear*

Crab island all of it and the idiots who rent pontoon boats and jet skis just to get there and can't for the life of them get from the harbor to the island with blind siding someone in the channel as they parallel the bridge for no real reason other than ignorance


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

well, what annoys me MOST, is where we fish it is kinda isolated, the ladies on the pontoon boats take their bikini tops off.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah,hate it when that happens!NOT!!


----------



## Cub Tub (Jan 30, 2008)

After September 2001, the National Incident Management System (NIMS) was developed. Basically doing away with 10 codes.


----------



## mitchell master (May 23, 2012)

people who run all your lines over in your spread while trolling..


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

10-4 on that !!



Cub Tub said:


> After September 2001, the National Incident Management System (NIMS) was developed. Basically doing away with 10 codes.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Bass tournaments in Blackwater area, they lose all fishing edicit because they are bass fishing. I was trout fishing north of the bridge in about 4 feet of water and a bass fisherman comes along and fishes between me and the bank. I could have hit him with my mirrolure, next time I might! Same day I had 3 bass boats buzz me at the mouth of Yellow River, hit a U-turn and did it again. Thanks guys! 

On the pier:
People who feed the dolphin.
Sabiki fisherman that leave all the sabiki cardboard and plastic on the pier (took about 30 min to clean it all up)
King fisherman that leave bags of rotten cigs, mullet, alewives, hardtail, and remora on the octagon
People that constantly cast over your line, it's going to happen some but you can also correct it
People that sabiki fish at the end of the pier while people are king/tarpon/cobia fishing
King fisherman that must have multiple rods right next to them on the rail, the sign clearly reads all rods must be manned. It's the 11th rule on the sign at Pensacola Pier!


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Cub Tub said:


> After September 2001, the National Incident Management System (NIMS) was developed. Basically doing away with 10 codes.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

A pilot will giggle EVERY time he sees that...

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I love that movie!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

After today, I will say:
People who sit on the dock where a boat is trying to put in or take out or tie up
Jetskis
People who buzz the dock while a boat is putting in or getting loaded on a trailer

FWC, thank God, shut it down.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

People who ask "Are you going to fish right on top of me?" When you're 100 yards away. Shut up, dick. It's not right on top of you until I can reach over and choke you out for wearing pastel Guy Harvey shirts.

But I do love it when those people can't anchor to save their lives and then get their marker buoy hung in the anchor line, drift 10,000 feet off the spot - but bring the buoy with them so they have no clue - and then wonder why I'm catching AJs while they aren't.

The boat Flying Chance - 24ish Donzi out of OB - is a pack of stupid. But I knew that when I saw the Donzi. And again when I saw the Mercs.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> People who ask "Are you going to fish right on top of me?" When you're 100 yards away. Shut up, dick. It's not right on top of you until I can reach over and choke you out for wearing pastel Guy Harvey shirts.
> 
> But I do love it when those people can't anchor to save their lives and then get their marker buoy hung in the anchor line, drift 10,000 feet off the spot - but bring the buoy with them so they have no clue - and then wonder why I'm catching AJs while they aren't.
> 
> The boat Flying Chance - 24ish Donzi out of OB - is a pack of stupid. But I knew that when I saw the Donzi. And again when I saw the Mercs.


nice.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Is there a difference between the boat that floats too close by, or the kayak that floats too close? or the guy who wades up too close?

I will try to stay away, under a trolling motor, but is there a difference?

Suppose a boat drifted by without touching his motor, then a guy got to close and paddeled away, then some guy just walked up 40 yards away.

Again I will try to stay away. But would starting my motor as I approached, then drive away be better? 

How close is too close?

I won't screw with a wader, but how much water do you own? Casting distance? X 2 ? X 3?

I wouldn't like a guy motoring up, but a guy drifting buy a couple casting distance away is okay by me (though I'd curse a little under my breath).

Drifting and motoring are two different things in my opinion.

Just because you are wading does not mean you own the spot. I'd think your casting distance plus say 100% distance is okay for drifting by.

Jim


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Jim, if you say it's ok by you then why would you curse under your breath. If your cursing then it's under your skin and you don't like it.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

This situation was odd at best. We got there soon enough to see said boat digging out an anchor - an anchor with maybe 4 feet of chain that was knotted up in 100 places and might have had a total length of 2 feet at this point. 

We were planning to drift the edges of this spot, no need to anchor, we know how to run a boat and hold a spot. 

Dude cussed us up and down while I made two vertical jig drops and pulled up two short jacks. He's a kabillion miles off the spot by now.

Third drop and he's still trying to anchor. Third short jack and we left him with it. I got no patience for short jack jigging - or tool bags in pastel Guy Harvey shirts. In Donzis no less.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

He should have got a Cape Horn or Contender anyways. What a douche. Ha


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

It's a general used word with any type of radio traffic. 
Driving a fire truck, we are taught not to use 10 codes, but sometimes you just do. Because of the situation. Sometimes it's just easier to do.

10-4 good buddy.









.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Smarty said:


> Not on the water but over it on the bridges. People leaving their trash. Also folks catching hardhead catfish/small stingrays and just leaving them to die on the bridge is just irresponsible.


Agree !


----------

